# Traveling vapes



## Juntau (28/4/15)

Hi guys, quick question! 

I'm taking my 1st flight since the vaping bug got hold of me and I'm abit concerned regarding the checking in of my device. Should it be checked in or is it ok in hand luggage?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/15)

Depends where you are going to, I have taken mine on hand luggage most of the time and its been fine - have not flown internationally though


----------



## drew (28/4/15)

Not what you asked but related to you question... What setup you are running? I found that my kayfuns start leaking from the air hole at altitude, would think similar would happen with any bottom coil tank. Apparently there are some tricks like keeping it flipped upside down, now I rather just carry an ego with iclear16 (top coil) on me an keep everything else in a zip lock in hand luggage.


----------



## Jakey (28/4/15)

buy new mods wherever you going bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

@Juntau I haven't experienced any problems with vape gear, e-juice (small 30ml bottles) and batteries in hand luggage yet; Air France, Emirates, KLM, Swiss, Lufthansa, Singapore Airlines, Aer Lingus, Silk Air and American Airlines. Local flights the only problem I had was George Airport security; once I physically explained to them what the Reo was, they laughed and let me go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juntau (28/4/15)

I will be traveling with my goblin..... Will just make sure the tank is empty before I go thanks. I'm traveling to Dubai n Abu Dhabi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juntau (28/4/15)

Lol excellent thanks @johan .... Puts my mind at some ease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

Juntau said:


> I will be traveling with my goblin..... Will just make sure the tank is empty before I go thanks. I'm traveling to Dubai n Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't empty your tank, I stealth vaped "lekker" in flight and on Dubai airport February this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juntau (28/4/15)

Can only stealth vape the goblin with its wonderful 0.2 build outside on a foggy day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (28/4/15)

I've flown internationally with vaping kit. Best to empty your tanks as the pressure changes will cause leaks. Put eliquids in bottle in a clear plastic bag with your toiletries, maximum 100ml bottles. If it bothers you, re-use a name brand bottle (nivea hand cream, whatever) although I went with 5 x 30ml bottles and nobody took a second look at my stuff...however, 
I did get pulled over at xray because I had an ego charger attached to an ego battery in my hand luggage case, and they thought it was a "device" but I explained, they called all the security over to give a quick lesson on how ecigs can look in an xray machine and we giggled and went on our way. (it was 2012). Nowdays I would break whatever I am using into the component parts and take them as carry on luggage, or stick in pockets etc. Batteries arent really allowed in the hold in anycase, and even if they are you only need one jobsworth to decide they arent and your luggage gets left behind after xray.

P.S. for the sake of everybody speedily getting on and off, consider if you really do need a dual 26650 tube mech for the beach, or if something a little more subtle will do. While you do have rights, it takes long to explain and we all wanna get onboard and go see the sun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (28/4/15)

@johan if you see the builds @Juntau has, stealth vaping is practically impossible hehe. 
the guy can blow clouds on a mod thats switched off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @johan if you see the builds @Juntau has, stealth vaping is practically impossible hehe.
> the guy can blow clouds on a mod thats switched off.



If cloud blowing is his thing, then he must suffer - stealth vaping is obviously not for him


----------



## Jakey (28/4/15)

i agree, the man must suffer! he works on my ass. "flavour is good but wheres the clouds"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juntau (28/4/15)

Thanks @Xhale but what about a mod where the batteries cannot be remove (my little M80)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juntau (28/4/15)

Lol for me it's all about clouds  cumulonimbus not stratus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (28/4/15)

Jakey said:


> i agree, the man must suffer! he works on my ass. "flavour is good but wheres the clouds"



Flavour is good but where's the clouds? Hmm i have a new motto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (28/4/15)

ET said:


> Flavour is good but where's the clouds? Hmm i have a new motto


trademarked. it will cost you a juice


----------



## Tom (28/4/15)

Never had an issue on my travels. But seeing that you go to arab countries it cannot harm to google upfront. If i remember correctly some countries there can give you trouble with vape gear. I.e. Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

Juntau said:


> Lol for me it's all about clouds  cumulonimbus not stratus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then you can simply look out the window while flying...no need for vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Then you can simply look out the window while flying...no need for vaping



10/10 - the most logical comment of 2015

Reactions: Like 1


----------

